# Fishing in Oct?



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

The third or last week in October: is the fishing pretty good from Montauk for stripers or anything else during this time period?

Thanks if anyone can help out.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes that is in the middle of the fall run and even though I've never been there at that time I have friends that go ever year there around Halloween and they do very well from the surf..


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

Good! Thanks for the info Coco! I have to go there for business and instead of taking a plane, I just might drive up and stay a couple days and pitch some metal spoons!


----------

